# Bayonne to Faro: The winter run!



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

Would be very interested in hearing of safe overnite spots or handy campsites on the route sth of Vittoria Gastez via Burgos and Salamance. The only one that seems to be good is the Hotel Regio at Salamanca.
A very well travelled route in Oct/ Nov/Dec so there must be plenty of people who have done it before.

Mike


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

There are aires at Palencia and Ceceres, very popular with us Brits.

Both are free, the 2nd has some free hook up points.

Regards


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Bayonne to Faro*

Many thanks for that posting, can anyone shed any further light on directions or Lat & Long perhaps. 
I didnt beleive that Spain did aires or is there a book that we are missing out on?
Thanks again Brandywine

Mike & Ann


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Vicarious Books do an All the Aires in Spain and Portugal. However, some people are a bit disappointed as, of course, the entries are far less that the French Aire Book.s. 

If we are travelling to Portugal we invariably just pull into a small town for the night.


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Bayonne to Faro*



mike800966 said:


> Many thanks for that posting, can anyone shed any further light on directions or Lat & Long perhaps.
> I didnt beleive that Spain did aires or is there a book that we are missing out on?
> Thanks again Brandywine
> 
> Mike & Ann


Have a look at this site, http://www.campingcar-infos.com scroll down and you will find Spain listed, you will find all the lat long positions there.

I can reccomend both Palencia and Caceres for overnight stops. It is just a short walk into a very nice town at Palencia and at Caceres you are safely tucked away in a park just a few minutes walk away from the old town with the newer part of town a bit further up.
Hotel Reggio at Salamanca is a good stop for a couple of days.

RD


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Bayonne to Faro*

Thanks for the link but I cant find spain on it, although my French is not very good at all. Can you be more specific or check it for me please?
MIke


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi Mike, there's also one at Miranda de Ebro just off the Hotel Tudela roundabout.
Colin


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

if you scrool down untill you see "La base de données GPS est téléchargeable gratuitement ici,"

click on the ici and that should take you to the spanish site..


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Bayonne to Faro*



mike800966 said:


> Thanks for the link but I cant find spain on it, although my French is not very good at all. Can you be more specific or check it for me please?
> MIke


You could try Google translate


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Bayonne to Faro*



mike800966 said:


> Thanks for the link but I cant find spain on it, although my French is not very good at all. Can you be more specific or check it for me please?
> MIke


Mike, go to the site campingcar infos and click on enter, it brings up another screen and if you look on the left hand side it says about the 3rd line down something like research aires, click on that and it brings up all the areas of France.
Just scroll down that page under the map of France and you will find a list of other countries Spain included.

If you use windows 7 you can click on translate this page at the top of your screen.

RD


----------

